
Neal Stephenson: Tech Moguls, Brain Science, and Fall: Or Dodge in Hell - simonpure
https://www.thestranger.com/books/2019/05/22/40277284/neal-stephenson-interview-tech-moguls-brain-science-and-fall-or-dodge-in-hell
======
phren0logy
I have loved some of Stephenson's books, but haven't made it though Seveneves
or Dodo. But he's built up enough goodwill with me that I will always give his
next book a shot.

A plea: Read Anathem if you haven't. It's great on a number of levels. The
less you know about it going in the better.

~~~
mdhen
I enjoyed seveneves. It's certainly not as good as cryptonomicon or anathem
but totally worthwhile

------
deephony
Excited to read this and contrast with Tad William's Otherland.

